# Word of the Day:  Naive



## SeaBreeze

Naive

having or expressing innocence and credulity; ingenuous
artless or unsophisticated


----------



## SeaBreeze

Amy was very naive to believe that if she sent him money online, he would actually travel to the United States and marry her.


----------



## Matrix

Kindness is often seen as too childish and naive for the real world.


----------



## peramangkelder

Indigenous artists and their artwork are usually classified as Naive
This of course only adds to their appeal


----------



## Em in Ohio

My mother often accused me of being naive and, eventually, I came to agree with her.


----------



## RubyK

Voting for any politician in an election without first reading about them and their goals is naive.


----------



## RubyK

Many naive American voters get information about political candidates strictly from social media or careless gossip.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Many people are naïve of the spelling of naive, however, both ways are correct, and leaving out the dieresis is perfectly acceptable.


----------



## Em in Ohio

Aunt Marg said:


> Many people are naïve of the spelling of naive, however, both ways are correct, and leaving out the dieresis is perfectly acceptable.


If I had any idea how to get my laptop to do that, I would!  (-:


----------



## Aunt Marg

Em in Ohio said:


> If I had any idea how to get my laptop to do that, I would!  (-:


I'm on a desktop, here it is... ë!


----------



## Kaila

Em in Ohio said:


> If I had any idea how to get my laptop to do that, I would! (-:



I wonder if you are too naive , where computers are concerned, to know how to do it; Or if it is not an available function on the laptop?

I am definitely too naïve to know the answer!

WOW!  I am shocked, i got it!!!!!


----------



## hollydolly

*Despite a seriously  abusive childhood, she still managed  as an adult,  to retain a sense of innocent  naivete  *


----------



## Em in Ohio

Aunt Marg said:


> I'm on a desktop, here it is... ë!


ok - testing again....  Argh - what happened to the posted "how to?"  Not only am I naive, I also have a poor memory!


----------



## Matrix

Em in Ohio said:


> ok - testing again....  Argh - what happened to the posted "how to?"  Not only am I naive, I also have a poor memory!


Press "alt" key and hold it down, then press and release 1, 3, 7 on numpad one by one.


----------



## Ruthanne

I was quite naive when it came to understanding males when I was young and I still find that I am now


----------



## Em in Ohio

Matrix said:


> Press "alt" key and hold it down, then press and release 1, 3, 7 on numpad one by one.


Saving it this time!  Trying it now:  a     a137  naive   na   -  (not working) ... When do you type it, before the letter 'a' or after or before the word or after the word? Press and hold all at the same time or one at a time?  Maybe it won't work like that on this HP laptop with 'American' layout...  hmmm... numeric key pad not working, but I've never used it... hmmm....  Oh well, naive it is!


----------



## Aunt Marg

Em in Ohio said:


> Saving it this time!  Trying it now:  a     a137  naive   na   -  (not working) ... When do you type it, before the letter 'a' or after or before the word or after the word? Press and hold all at the same time or one at a time?  Maybe it won't work like that on this HP laptop with 'American' layout...  hmmm... numeric key pad not working, but I've never used it... hmmm....  Oh well, naive it is!


Forget about the letter "a".

Push the alt key and hold it down, then push the 1, 3, 7 keys on the numeric keypad, and voila, ë, one fancy-schmancy dieresis.


----------



## Em in Ohio

Aunt Marg said:


> Forget about the letter "a".
> 
> Push the alt key and hold it down, then push the 1, 3, 7 keys on the numeric keypad, and voila, ë, one fancy-schmancy dieresis.


Ha - it comes up as a new tab in Google search that shows it :  ë    Is that how you did it?  If so, how do you get a, i, etc?


----------



## Aunt Marg

Em. I see now where you may be having trouble. When I type the word naïve, the dieresis is entered automatically, so my suggestion to you is to save "naïve" to your dictionary by right clicking on the word naïve, that way it will be there automatically for you in the future.

The code that Matrix posted works for making the dieresis character only


----------



## Matrix

@Em in Ohio , numpad has two working modes, type "1", if you don't get "1", press "num" on your numpad to switch the mode.

After you can input numbers with your numpad, try again:

Press "alt" and hold it down
Press 0 and release
Press 2 and release
Press 3 and release
Press 9 and release
Release "alt"

Now you should get ï.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Got to love it! Thanks for this new one, Matrix!


----------



## Em in Ohio

naive  


Aunt Marg said:


> Em. I see now where you may be having trouble. When I type the word naïve, the dieresis is entered automatically, so my suggestion to you is to save "naïve" to your dictionary by right clicking on the word naïve, that way it will be there automatically for you in the future.
> 
> The code that matrix posted works for making the dieresis character only


I give up - It just isn't happening.  It doesn't even give me the option to add it to my dictionary... but, it does for other words..... hmmm....  Thanks for trying, folks....Good night!


----------



## Em in Ohio

Matrix said:


> @Em in Ohio , numpad has two working modes, type "1", if you don't get "1", press "num" on your numpad to switch the mode.
> 
> After you can input numbers with your numpad, try again:
> 
> Press "alt" and hold it down
> Press 0 and release
> Press 2 and release
> Press 3 and release
> Press 9 and release
> Release "alt"
> 
> Now you should get ï.


1  - okay, got numpad working by hitting 'num lock'..

ï      HAHA  - I got an 'i'  !!!!  Thanks!


----------



## Matrix

From the link that @SeaBreeze posted in another thread:

These are the numeric codes for uppercase letters with an umlaut:

Ä: *Alt+0196*
Ë: *Alt+0203*
Ï: *Alt+0207*
Ö: *Alt+0214*
Ü: *Alt+0220*
Ÿ: *Alt+0159*

These are the numeric codes for lowercase letters with an umlaut:

ä: *Alt+0228*
ë: *Alt+0235*
ï: *Alt+0239*
ö: *Alt+0246*
ü: *Alt+0252*
ÿ: *Alt+0255*


----------



## Em in Ohio

Matrix said:


> From the link that @SeaBreeze posted in another thread:
> 
> These are the numeric codes for uppercase letters with an umlaut:
> 
> Ä: *Alt+0196*
> Ë: *Alt+0203*
> Ï: *Alt+0207*
> Ö: *Alt+0214*
> Ü: *Alt+0220*
> Ÿ: *Alt+0159*
> 
> These are the numeric codes for lowercase letters with an umlaut:
> 
> ä: *Alt+0228*
> ë: *Alt+0235*
> ï: *Alt+0239*
> ö: *Alt+0246*
> ü: *Alt+0252*
> ÿ: *Alt+0255*


Great!  Although it makes me want to avoid these words in the future, haha!  Still, I saved this to my desktop.  (Now I actually want to find more ways to use it, truth be told.)

So, I Googled now that I have a name or two for these and found this:

The diaeresis (/daɪˈɛriːsɪs/ dy-ERR-ee-sis; also *known as* the tréma) and the umlaut are *two* different homoglyphic diacritical marks. They both consist of *two dots* ( ¨ ) placed *over a letter*, usually a vowel.

A different method:  Hold down the "Ctrl" and "Shift" keys, and then press the colon key. Release the keys, and then type a vowel in upper or lower case. Use Office's Unicode shortcut combination to put an umlaut over a non-vowel character.  (Not yet tested!)

na   - nope, didn't work for me using Windows 10.   

Next trick that I'd like to learn is how to input long and short vowel sound symbols in words...I'm sure I knew the words for these things once upon a time, but you know that I'm a NAVE!


----------

